# Glastonbury festival in a motorhome????



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm getting older (!) and I have a long list of things to do before I'm incapable of doing it.

I have always wanted to go to the Glastonbury Festival and want to know would I be totally barking mad to consider taking my motorhome to the Glastonbury Festival site? 

If anyone has had experience please let me know if I'm nuts or should I throw caution to the wind and just do it?

Anita


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Anita,

No, not barking mad. We were to do the same this year. I'd protected the leave period in my works diary and was looking forward to it, assuming I could get tickets in the imminent rush.

But Alison said with the other holidays already planned and booked she can't afford the leave :-(

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

MrRob is the man you should contact.
He lives 100yds down the road from us.
I haven't seen him on the board recently but if you look him up on the Member list you could try a PM.
You can take a look at his website too.
Andy


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Anita.. I have been once when I lived in the area.. and would like to go back 

quite the most strange/nice feeling on the Monday morning 

I may take mine this year...

John


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Never been to Glastonbury, but every year we go to the Big Chill festival at Eastnor. First three times we had a tent, but we had the opportunity in 2006 to buy a motorhome so did. Believe me, the last two visits when we've taken the MH have been superb. No faffing about with tents, just drive up to your spot, level-up, open the fridge and get a cold beer. Marvellous.

Oh, and then there's the obvious advantage at a festival - you have your own loo/shower  

Griff


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

O.k. thanks very much for the postings, I just have to convince my hubby when I get home tonight  I may have to resort to all kinds of unspeakable tactics to get my own way! :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

from memory the camper van brigade are a fair walk outside the festival gates....

and I am not convinved you would sleep much unless you have double glazing 

great fun though


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I haven't been to Glastonbury although my sister and brother in law have been c. 18 times - they camp but would thoroughly recommend a motorhome!

I took my boys to Download at Donnington in 2006 - 60,000 heavy metal fans and very load music. We took our 747 and I couldn't image doing it any other way at my age!


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

*glastonbury festival in a motorhome*

I have been to Glastonbury 4 times now and endured the weather last year and 2 years before that, all times in a tent. We tried to get a MH ticket last year but they were like gold dust. I would seriously recommend you try to get MH ticket as opposed to being in a tent. I have friends who do this every year, dont know how but they always manage to get MH ticket. If you dont manage to get a MH ticket, you can always pitch at the nearby pub or there is a caravan/MH site just outside of the festival. Sorry cant remember the names of either. Apart from the rain this is a fantastic experience

Pauline


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We are hoping to take our motorhome to Glastonbury this year. Never been, but have always wanted to. We are going to take our 3 children, before we have to start paying for them to get in!! They are all under 12

Kirsty


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*Big Chill Festival*

If you can't get Glastonbury tickets i to would certainly recommend the Big Chill.I've been to both and the Big Chill is by far the best(better facilities,nicer people,great camping etc) also if you have kids as we do then the big chill has much more for them to do than just the music.Tickets do sell out fast though as the capacity is only 30,000 so get in quick for this year. www.bigchill.net 
I am in no way connected to the big chill,we just think its the best,safest,cleanest festival all summer,Kafriz


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

The other one to perhaps consider is Fairport Convention's annual festival at Cropredy, Oxon.

We have gone for the last 4 years, kids go free and camping is only about £25 for Thurs/Friday/Saturday.

Never tire of seeing the 6X tanker adjacent to the bar  

It's always a fantastic atmosphere and they always have some brilliant acts


Andrew


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Well first hurdle over and jumped well!!! He said yes to Glastonbury and I didn't even have to resort to any kind of bribery or blackmail. Just need to register and then of course, the hardest bit - make sure I am around when the tickets go on sale and be prepared to spend hours on the phone/internet.

We do have kids but two are in their twenties and I don't think I could face the smell of them after a few days of beer and the same socks, and the other two live with their Mum :lol: so we are going on our own! 

Maybe next year we could take them.

Thanks for all your replies and I will check out the websites of the other festivals too! Maybe see some of you there then???


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

my sister wanted to take my motorhome to glastonbury - considering i've seen the waist high mud photos she took last year she couldn't understand why i said no


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

We did Glastonbury in the motorhome last year.

It is quite a walk to the festival site.

There was no noise on the site.

The weather, as ever, was extremely wet and the field was churned into a mudbath, making it impossible to leave without being towed out. There was a tractor provided by the festival organisers, but there was a very, very long wait for it. Fortunately one of our group was a member of the AA, who also had a tractor on site, which was free to members.

We left early on Sunday night, otherwise I would imagine that we would have had to wait until well into Monday to be towed out.

It was a great experience, and the convenience of having our own facilities outweighed the problems.

We will be going again this year if we can get tickets.


----------

